# Compare the two..



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

This is just something I drew about 2 mins ago.. Tell me what you think







Here is what I was looking off of. 







Its not all that..I can do a lot better...I just wasnt taking my time..(finished in about 6 mins)


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

No one likes it?


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good job! It looks really nice, especially the fins


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Love it... well done


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice drawing. I've been doing that for 40 some years. I used to draw my dream Bettas in geometry or any other class I could get away with it. Here's my latest.


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Those crowntails are great


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

OH CARP! 

I totally forgot I was supposed to Design a Logo for the Betta Protector people on this site... 

I'll doodle one now *Gets out Pen and Tablet since he's all Futuristic in his Art*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, carp? lol!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Heh... Fish joke. 

And I can't draw half that well... let alone drawing fish! I attempted Rikku once but it was a fail. lol


----------

